
Show HN: Makefile and Docker, a pipeline that can be shipped in any CI system - rosineygp
https://github.com/rosineygp/mkdkr
======
johnmarcus
You probably understand make far better than the average developer. While it
may be agnostic, it's not entirely clear what your doing here.

~~~
rosineygp
Now the docs are more clear.

Take a look again

~~~
johnmarcus
idk, it just seems like a complicated way to run a command in a docker
container. i didn't see any ci/cd pipeline actually taking place or how it
integrates with all those services.

~~~
rosineygp
It's a unfinished work.

But It already run in following engines:

\- gitlab-ci:
[https://gitlab.com/rosiney.gp/mkdkr/commits/master](https://gitlab.com/rosiney.gp/mkdkr/commits/master)
\- actions:
[https://github.com/rosineygp/mkdkr/actions](https://github.com/rosineygp/mkdkr/actions)
\- travis: [https://travis-ci.org/rosineygp/mkdkr](https://travis-
ci.org/rosineygp/mkdkr) \- circle-ci:
[https://circleci.com/gh/rosineygp/mkdkr/tree/master](https://circleci.com/gh/rosineygp/mkdkr/tree/master)

The bagdes on README.md show it.

Except for gitlab, you have to write your on .yaml by hand. I not finished the
exporters/generators.

After write your Makefile, integrated with a engine isn't a big problem.

Take a look at .travis.yml, .gitlab-ci.yml, .circleci/config.yml and
.github/workflows/main.yml they are very similar and dumb, just call all jobs
resolved in Makefile.

------
sigjuice
What useful purpose is served by the Makefile? All the targets are .PHONY

~~~
rosineygp
The propose is a agnostic pipeline language, that can run in github actions,
Jenkins or local. The makefile is a tool that already is used with this
propose. Makefile is based in local files or folders .PHONY says to make don't
looking for this items on project and just run the block of code

